# Vizsla crate size?



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm Bex and I'm new here and looking for some advice.

I should be collecting my Hungarian Vizsla boy on July 18th when he will be 8 weeks old. I plan to crate train him and want to check what size crate to get.

According to the online shops I've found, a 42" crate would be best but I'm well aware of how misleading sellers can be so I would like to hear your opinons before I order one. 

Thank you for any help, Bex.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi bex and welcome to the forum!
Love vizzys as my dogs are not unlike them!
The crate size sounds about right to me - you have to remember the little fella will soon grow!
He needs to be able to turn around and lay down in comfort! won't be long before he grows into the crate!
lol
DT


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

42" sounds about right according to the crate size chart. You will need to section it off at first though.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Bex Great choice I have a vizsla and love her to bits. We got her a 42 inch and that has been fine for Rosie. Rosie doesnt use her crate anymore but she really missed it when we took it away . May I ask what lines he is from. Oh Red will be excited another vizzy owner. DT I think you should get one lol. Go on Double dare!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Hi Bex Great choice I have a vizsla and love her to bits. We got her a 42 inch and that has been fine for Rosie. Rosie doesnt use her crate anymore but she really missed it when we took it away . May I ask what lines he is from. Oh Red will be excited another vizzy owner. DT I think you should get one lol. Go on Double dare!!!


But would one be able to keep up with my grey one's Vizzy? We did actually meet one at the weekend! A Male - he was the biggest I'd ever seen, big as a pointer! he certainly did give my a good run! Quite taken by my milly he was!
lol
DT


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> But would one be able to keep up with my grey one's Vizzy? We did actually meet one at the weekend! A Male - he was the biggest I'd ever seen, big as a pointer! he certainly did give my a good run! Quite taken by my milly he was!
> lol
> DT


Oh yeah I dont know anything that a vizlsa cant keep up with lol. Dont worry about that, just go for it lol


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you all for the help. I've only had rescue dogs from adults before so I'm trying to do my research and make sure I have all the necessary puppy stuff ready without wasting money on things I wont ever use.

I'm starting a distance learning foundation degree in Canine Behaviour and Training in September so it's even more important that my pup is crate trained as he will be travelling to the uni with me for two weeks and two weekends a year and I want him to feel secure wherever we are.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi again,
I have ordered a 42" crate now (isn't ebay great, saved me loads!) but was wondering about what Nicky09 said about sectioning it off.
Is this to help him feel more secure or to help with toilet training or both. How do you go about sectioning it off and how much space should I leave him? 

Sorry for all the questions, I've never crate trained before and want to make sure I get it right.

For Vizzy24, Otto's sire is Salvache little Gem and his dam is Salvache Lady Saffron.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I didnt partition mine of but Rosie was 13weeks when I picked her up so she was a little bigger, I assume you are picking your pup up at 8 weeks. See how you go, try him and in it as it is and see what happens. I have heard of Salvache. Dont forget loads of pics!!!! Oh yeah and join the hungarian vizsla group.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

The point of the crate is that they won't go to the bathroom in their bed but if the crate is too big they might go in one corner of it defeating the purpose. But try it full size and see and then if they are partition it off to more of a puppy size.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you Vizzy24 and Nicky09. 
Yes I'll be getting him at 8 weeks and the crate does look awfully big but I'm sure it will look cosier when I've put his bed and chew toys in it. I'll see how he gets on in it at full size before I consider sectioning it then.

I'll be buying plenty of batteries for my camera and I'm sure the poor little guy will be camera shy by the time he's 9 weeks!

I'll go and have a look at the Hungarian Vizsla club now.


----------

